# Today!!



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I can let you all know now. Today, I was supposed to be going to look at a 6 months old rottie bitch. I was so excited. Had chosen a name (Charity). Went out last night to fill up the car all ready for the trip. Woke this morning, looked over at Kate, my old Tibetan spaniel, to discover that she was not 'right'. Poor old girl has had a minor stroke. There is no way I can possible leave her at home while I drive 80 miles and back and no way on earth I'm going to stress her out by introducing a new dog to my home. 
Kate will be 16 years old in April and is my 'precious'. She is almost blind and very hard of hearing. She isn't distressed or at least doesn't seem unduly distressed. She has eaten her breakfast and is now curled up fast asleep on my chair in the living room away from the other dogs.
Poor old girl has one ear droopy, one eye a bit baggy looking and walks like she has had too many babychams.But she was perky enough when I brought her a little foil of cat food for breakfast and snarfed it really fast.
So all my excitement and planning has come to nothing 
Perhaps it was fate telling me that the time isn't right?
I'm gutted on both counts.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Im so sorry  I hope things get better.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Kate :sad: and that you can't now get your Rottie, but commend you for putting your old loyal friend first, as you always do!! :notworthy:

There will be other rotties in the future, but not another Kate. You are so right - she should live out her days in peace!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Leggy. As long as old Kate is not distressed or in pain, I'm happy. She's been senile for some time now but perfectly happy bless her. She spends most of her time asleep in my chair apart from her 4 small meals a day and to go outside quickly to the toilet (she is still as meticulously clean in the house as she has been since she was 10 weeks old).
I am very disappointed that I won't be getting my rottie, but there's no point stressing about it. The time just isn't right just now.
I want Kate to hang in there and be able to snooze outside in the sunshine again and when the time comes, I want to wake one morning and find her cold stiff body next to mine. She's slept beside me in my bed from the day I brought her home as an 8 week old puppy.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Fen to read that shows just how much you love and respect all your pets/Animals.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

The best layed plans... I hope she's okay : victory:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Plenty of love and cuddles to Kate. xx

My mum's Jack Russell is 19 yrs old this year and still going altho losing her marbles a bit. She's losing her sight, is a fair bit bonkers. She's had a cough that the vet has confirmed isn't kennel cough. Like old lady cough really. But the vet is really suprised at how old she is and that regardless of eye sight failing, she will still run like the clappers over the field.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

really gutted for you fen, i know how excited you were, guess you will just have to stick with the custard doughnut eating rhinos for now lol


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Plenty of love and cuddles to Kate. xx
> 
> My mum's Jack Russell is 19 yrs old this year and still going altho losing her marbles a bit. She's losing her sight, is a fair bit bonkers. She's had a cough that the vet has confirmed isn't kennel cough. Like old lady cough really. But the vet is really suprised at how old she is and that regardless of eye sight failing, she will still run like the clappers over the field.


My Dad had a Jack Russell x Whippet (used to call her a Jacket lol) that lived to be 19+ exaclty the same, blind as a bat but still bounds of energy.


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Kate and you not being able to get your rottie. Hope Kate is doing well.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Kate, a series of CVAs is how I lost my old girl Ellie. She recovered quite well from the first few but was so distressed at the end that I had the vet put her to sleep in my arms. I know you will make the rest of Kate's life as good as possible.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear about Kate :sad: and that you can't now get your Rottie, but commend you for putting your old loyal friend first, as you always do!! :notworthy:
> 
> There will be other rotties in the future, but not another Kate. You are so right - she should live out her days in peace!


 Exactly. Kate is a very much loved and respected matriarch here. I have her 2 daughters, her several grandchildren and also 3 great grand children. I only have to ask them "where's granny" and they look for her :flrt:



leggy said:


> Fen to read that shows just how much you love and respect all your pets/Animals.


They are my friends and companions and I'd never let a friend down after all



LiamRatSnake said:


> The best layed plans... I hope she's okay : victory:


She's actually improved as the day has gone on.



Pimperella said:


> Plenty of love and cuddles to Kate. xx
> 
> My mum's Jack Russell is 19 yrs old this year and still going altho losing her marbles a bit. She's losing her sight, is a fair bit bonkers. She's had a cough that the vet has confirmed isn't kennel cough. Like old lady cough really. But the vet is really suprised at how old she is and that regardless of eye sight failing, she will still run like the clappers over the field.


Kate hjas been a bit senile for some months now. She goes and faces a wall and barks because she can't figure out how to turn around. She barks cos she knows I'll come and help her. She also has a bit of a 'heart' cough but only rarely. On the whole, I have to say she is still happy. When she wakes, she 'looks' happy and her tail wags at me and her family. She adores her great grandbabies and forces them to submit to frequent washings. I think she might confusedly think that they are her babies although she only ever once had a litter and I kept both of her puppies. She also remembers words like 'Bagels' which is what her treats are called. She gets every excited when I mention bagels.



temerist said:


> really gutted for you fen, i know how excited you were, guess you will just have to stick with the custard doughnut eating rhinos for now lol


Well the rhinos are cute and all but they are flipping hopeless on the lead. They won't gallop across the fens and they can't swim for toffee. Well I spect they can, but since they are doing it 30 feet under the water, it's hard to tell :lol2:




zoeu said:


> Sorry to hear about Kate and you not being able to get your rottie. Hope Kate is doing well.


 I never get really upset about a setback cos I figure fate decides when something is right and just now, the time isn't right. When it is, a rottie will be put my way, one which needs me more than todays one did.
Thanks for everyone's support though. Kate and I really appreciate it.
Well I do.
Kate just accepts it as her god given right along with my waiting on her hand and foot and fulfilling her every whim. She was once on telly as one of the most spoiled dogs in the country.She had a hand made 4 poster bed with red velvet curtains when she was young and all the pampering didn't spoil her or alter her friendly happy nature in the slightest. She has been an absolute pleasure to live with and needless to say, I shall be devastated when she goes. But for now, she is alive and is happy, and if Kate is happy, so am I :flrt::2thumb:
Here she is about 8 years ago.Looking as regal and snooty as ever.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

awww shes a tibetan spaniel :mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> So sorry to hear about Kate, a series of CVAs is how I lost my old girl Ellie. She recovered quite well from the first few but was so distressed at the end that I had the vet put her to sleep in my arms. I know you will make the rest of Kate's life as good as possible.


Kate's wellbeing and happiness will always take priority over my own feelings.Kate has never had one day of unhappiness or fear in her life and even though she was upset this morning, the fact that I was there and was calm, made her stop worrying. She trusts me implicitly. The day I think that she is suffering in any way, is the day the vet gets called out to help her pass on. She will not be going to the surgery.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> awww shes a tibetan spaniel :mf_dribble:


Yeah, I mentioned it on your for sale thread remember? I've had a tibetan spaniel since the early 1980's. I adore the breed and no doubt at some point in the future, I'll have to have another. I've never spent more than a few years without one.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

yes u have mentioned it, and it also says in the first post on this thread lol its been a long day :blush:.

and fenny, i know a secret about you :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> yes u have mentioned it, and it also says in the first post on this thread lol its been a long day :blush:.
> 
> and fenny, i know a secret about you :whistling2:


 I know you do hehe :flrt::flrt::flrt:
Shhh though. Mum's the word for now.:whistling2::2thumb:

(note to self, must tell MI5 that my cover may have been blown)


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

dont tell MI5 that or they will kill us both :bash:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds more like vestibular disease, did the vet prescribe her vivitonin and anti-inflammatories?

Strokes in dogs are very rare, "old dog vestibular disease" is incredibly common. Similar symptoms (face drop, head tilt, dodgy walking) but it's caused by inflammation in the brain stem where the inner ear and balance stuff is.

Sky had two episodes, they clear up within a fortnight max, sometimes left with a minor head tilt.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Kate's wellbeing and happiness will always take priority over my own feelings.Kate has never had one day of unhappiness or fear in her life and even though she was upset this morning, the fact that I was there and was calm, made her stop worrying. She trusts me implicitly. The day I think that she is suffering in any way, is the day the vet gets called out to help her pass on. She will not be going to the surgery.


That's exactly the amswer I'd expect from you Pam, I know how much you love your animals. 
(Lisa, I wish Ellie had had that disease instead of the CVAs confirmed by my vet. Just reading about Pam's experience brought back the tears, I still miss my girl despite having the joy of owning Rosie now)


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Im sorry to hear that Pam, sorry to hear both that you couldnt get the Rottie, and that Kate has been poorly.

Just as i thought, you put the animals well being first, and would rather lose out yourself than cause upset and stress for your animals.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> dont tell MI5 that or they will kill us both :bash:


They won't kill me. I am their top honey trap female. I'm bleddy irrisitimable I is. It's the wellies, turnips and whisps of hay in my hair.


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Ahhhh Fen, so sorry to hear about Kate and your disappointment in not getting your Rottie.

As you say though, friends come first.:flrt: Thinking of you both.:notworthy:
Jules
xx


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, i love rottys they are fantastic dogs can now see why you were so excited. 
i hope your precious is as well as she can be x x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awww pam so sorry about kate 

Im gutted for you too hun i know how excited you were about going to see the rottie


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

diamondlil said:


> (Lisa, I wish Ellie had had that disease instead of the CVAs confirmed by my vet. Just reading about Pam's experience brought back the tears, I still miss my girl despite having the joy of owning Rosie now)


I'm sorry - I didnt mean to make anyone upset, more to give hope - as more dogs with the symptoms described will have vestibular disease, luckily strokes are very rare. 

I echo your loss with our Sky, it's been a year and 4 months now and I still cry whenever I remember her (which is quite a lot). We're so lucky we have Blu here to help us remember the present - but I miss Sky so much, every day.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Fen how is Kate today. Hope she is a bit better


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

awww, poor katie! i agree tho fenwoman, fate said no rottie for you just now. but in the future who knows  hope katie is doing better now


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

Kate is such a lovely looking Regal lady and I am so so sorry to hear that she is not so well.

I am a great believer in fate and I am sure that a Rottie pup will come to you when the time is right.

Hope Kate has had a comfortable nights sleep.

:grouphug:

x


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I'm sorry - I didnt mean to make anyone upset, more to give hope - as more dogs with the symptoms described will have vestibular disease, luckily strokes are very rare.
> 
> I echo your loss with our Sky, it's been a year and 4 months now and I still cry whenever I remember her (which is quite a lot). We're so lucky we have Blu here to help us remember the present - but I miss Sky so much, every day.


Lisa you honestly didn't upset me, I was just suffering from 'what if', and remembering my girl's glorious last walk and cuddling her on her last day. Having Rosie does help, I can't stay sad with a lurcher puppy boinging around!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Sounds more like vestibular disease, did the vet prescribe her vivitonin and anti-inflammatories?
> 
> Strokes in dogs are very rare, "old dog vestibular disease" is incredibly common. Similar symptoms (face drop, head tilt, dodgy walking) but it's caused by inflammation in the brain stem where the inner ear and balance stuff is.
> 
> Sky had two episodes, they clear up within a fortnight max, sometimes left with a minor head tilt.


So what did the vet have to say fenwoman?


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Pam,

Any news on Kate yet - how is she doing??

Jules


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, as above any news at the vets fenwoman, i do hope shes ok


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Jacs said:


> awww, poor katie! i agree tho fenwoman, fate said no rottie for you just now. but in the future who knows  hope katie is doing better now





Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> Kate is such a lovely looking Regal lady and I am so so sorry to hear that she is not so well.
> 
> ...


She is much much better. Still has a droopy right eye and a droopy right ear but is more mobile and happy in herself.


diamondlil said:


> Lisa you honestly didn't upset me, I was just suffering from 'what if', and remembering my girl's glorious last walk and cuddling her on her last day. Having Rosie does help, I can't stay sad with a lurcher puppy boinging around!


Lisa didn't upset me either cos I don't see her posts :whistling2:
It's the way I like it.



Mirf said:


> So what did the vet have to say fenwoman?


The vet said it was a mild stroke and that given her age I must expect things to go wrong. She'll be 16 in April after all.There's nothing which can be done and she should be allowed to more or less do as she pleases, which of course she does anyway. She has been sleeping more than normally but still has her appetite etc and is a cheerful little soul so all good.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

She's going to be pooped for a day or two, bless.

I hope she will soon be up and about as normal.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> She is much much better. Still has a droopy right eye and a droopy right ear but is more mobile and happy in herself.
> 
> Lisa didn't upset me either cos I don't see her posts :whistling2:
> It's the way I like it.
> ...


 
Aww im glad shes ok in her self : victory:
Poor mite


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good to hear that Pam! : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats great news Pam:no1: My 2 old boys are nearly 14 years old. My cavalier has an enlarged heart and is on 3 tablets twice a day but is still acting normally although he cant jump onto the bed anymore so has to be lifted and my x yorkie has had a funny turn but after spending the night at the vets is fine now. I love old dogs as they are so wise


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Thats great news Pam:no1: My 2 old boys are nearly 14 years old. My cavalier has an enlarged heart and is on 3 tablets twice a day but is still acting normally although he cant jump onto the bed anymore so has to be lifted and my x yorkie has had a funny turn but after spending the night at the vets is fine now. I love old dogs as they are so wise


 Well I'm sure she is milking it lol. She's been getting cat foils 4 times a day as it's soft and moist and yummy. And she's always refused to climb stairs and never been able to jump onto my bed cos it's a very high old Edwardian one. Heck, even I have trouble getting in :lol2:
She spends her days sleeping on my chair in the living room, and when she wants to go out to toilet and I open the door to the kitchen all her family crowd around her and sniff her and lick her and stand aside for her to go past. It's very touching to watch.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Oh bless! I found as Ellie had more of the strokes her personality got milder, and a bit daft, like a happy but dotty person she wasn't quite as bright and quick witted as she was before. She actually wagged her tail at strangers, which was a bit of a personality change. 
Give Kate a gentle hug from me please, her story is bringing back some of my happiest (as well as saddest) memories. I can tell how much you treasure her.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

So glad to hear that Kate has settled and doing her thing.
She will be a sleepy Lady for a while but as you say...just let her do her own thing...sleeping in your chair...well why not eh...:flrt:

I have a futon so Douglas (poorly boy) can quite easily get in and out of my bed....to be quite honest with you...like Kate to you I would imagine...has given me years of loyalty and love so what's my bed to him.....luxury :flrt:

Please keep us posted about her..

Jingle Bells


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw, bless the poor little girl. My heart goes out to Kate. On the plus side at least she's still alert and has an appetite. It's a shame but she still seems happy so you just spoil her and give her lots of attention. <- has a soft spot for the elderly.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Lisa didn't upset me either cos I don't see her posts :whistling2:
> It's the way I like it.


FFS, what is the point in that? Did I say anything hurtful to anyone?

If it were a stroke, she wouldn't be recovering so quickly. I'd ask for a second opinion. Glad she's recovering.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> FFS, what is the point in that? Did I say anything hurtful to anyone?
> 
> If it were a stroke, she wouldn't be recovering so quickly. I'd ask for a second opinion. Glad she's recovering.


:lol2: you sound suprised Lisa!


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

HI

How is Kate doing this morning?

Jingle Bells


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> If it were a stroke, she wouldn't be recovering so quickly. I'd ask for a second opinion. Glad she's recovering.


Agreed. I would get a second opinion, it's rubbish that there's "nothing they can do" for strokes, don't know where they got that from lol. Good luck with her.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Agreed. I would get a second opinion, it's rubbish that there's "nothing they can do" for strokes, don't know where they got that from lol. Good luck with her.


So what treatment have you heard of for CVA in dogs?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Well firstly I'm not convinced it was a stroke - the symptoms sound closer to vestibular disease which has a couple of options treatment wise. No blood and urine analysis done? No CT or MRI? So how does the vet even know it's a stroke? If it were a stroke, treatment would depend on blood pressure and finding the cause of the stroke? None of this has been done? 

But regardless that basically comes down to if the dog has indeed even seen a vet, and I'll withold my opinion on that.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Well firstly I'm not convinced it was a stroke - the symptoms sound closer to vestibular disease which has a couple of options treatment wise. No blood and urine analysis done? No CT or MRI? So how does the vet even know it's a stroke? If it were a stroke, treatment would depend on blood pressure and finding the cause of the stroke? None of this has been done?
> 
> But regardless that basically comes down to if the dog has indeed even seen a vet, and I'll withold my opinion on that.


I know my girl's CVAs were confirmed through blood and urine testing, but I agreed with the vet that due to her extreme distrust of strangers and strange situations it would be unfair to have imaging done. In all Ellie had at least 6 strokes, and the recovery after each one was less complete. She was left with a droopy face and change in personality (thankfully she became vague and happy and suddenly took to liking strangers, not more fear aggressive) After the final night in which she had 2 more strokes she lost the power to her back legs and the vet agreed it was time to let her go. 
No treatment was offered, the vet advised to keep Ellie as happy as possible for her last year, she had no underlying heart disease so I never found out the cause of her strokes.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Sounds more like vestibular disease, did the vet prescribe her vivitonin and anti-inflammatories?
> 
> Strokes in dogs are very rare, "old dog vestibular disease" is incredibly common. Similar symptoms (face drop, head tilt, dodgy walking) but it's caused by inflammation in the brain stem where the inner ear and balance stuff is.
> 
> Sky had two episodes, they clear up within a fortnight max, sometimes left with a minor head tilt.


What tests did the vet do Fenwoman? Lisa's spot-on, it does sound like vestibular disease, which can be caused by simple inflammation, rather than something as drastic as a stroke... Of course it could easily have been a stroke, but with the potential of something very treatable I'd want to be sure... (I'm drowning in learning my cranial nerves at the moment and am sat with vestibular disease symptoms infront of me!)

If you're vet's not actually carried out any diagnostic tests I'd be keen to discuss the possibility with him/her or get a second opinion....

Glad to hear she's feeling better atm, she certainly looks like a grand old lady...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Kate's much better thanks Krista. She's happy in herself, is eating and drinking and otherwise sleeping.I know in my bones that I shan't have her for much longer as I believe that sleeping for roughly 20 hours out of 24 is her old body winding down. I am happy with my vet's diagnosis and happy with Kate. Eveyone else frankly can mind their own business and keep their comments to themselves. I can't see most of their posts as they are on ignore, but people will quote them. Needless to say, none of them knows Kate, none of them has ever met Kate, none of them is a vet, and yet they dare to presume to make a diagnosis and tell me that my vet is wrong and I should get a second opinion, and frankly,I am amazed at their arrogance.
Kate is fine. I am fine and I am not about to take her here and there and be mucked about with getting this test and that test, at this stage in her life, because some random patronising stranger on an internet forum, tell me that I should.The presumption of some people simply amazes me.:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> I know my girl's CVAs were confirmed through blood and urine testing, but I agreed with the vet that due to her extreme distrust of strangers and strange situations it would be unfair to have imaging done. In all Ellie had at least 6 strokes, and the recovery after each one was less complete. She was left with a droopy face and change in personality (thankfully she became vague and happy and suddenly took to liking strangers, not more fear aggressive) After the final night in which she had 2 more strokes she lost the power to her back legs and the vet agreed it was time to let her go.
> No treatment was offered, the vet advised to keep Ellie as happy as possible for her last year, she had no underlying heart disease so I never found out the cause of her strokes.


 I think that this is more or less the opinion of my own vet. He said to keep her quiet and happy. Crikey, how much mucking about, in order to satisfy my own curiosity, should be inflicted on a 16 year old dog for goodness sakes.
Needless to say, I notice that KathyM is her usual vitriolic and bitchy self. No word of sympathy for me worrying about my old girl, just more spite and accusations.No "hope she is ok". No "did you ask the vet about this, or that"? No "did she have these symptoms". Just a mean minded and spiteful "huh, I bet she didn't even take her dog to the vet". What a thoroughly nasty bit of work she is.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I think that this is more or less the opinion of my own vet. He said to keep her quiet and happy. Crikey, how much mucking about, in order to satisfy my own curiosity, should be inflicted on a 16 year old dog for goodness sakes.
> Needless to say, I notice that KathyM is her usual vitriolic and bitchy self. No word of sympathy for me worrying about my old girl, just more spite and accusations.No "hope she is ok". No "did you ask the vet about this, or that"? No "did she have these symptoms". Just a mean minded and spiteful "huh, I bet she didn't even take her dog to the vet". What a thoroughly nasty bit of work she is.


I get the feeling you are in the same sort of situation I was. If my vet could have improved Ellie's quality of life or prognosis I'd have agreed and had whatever tests and treatments were necessary. Instead by keeping her as fit and happy as possible for her last year with the blessing of my vet I could concentrate on making my old girl happy. Right up until her last walk I could take her out to the country park and swim in the estuary as long as I watched she didn't overestimate her own strength. 
And no, as I suspect you won't, I didn't have a PM, the vet put her to sleep in my arms and her ashes are in the antique Dog of Fo that symbolises her guardian spirit.


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

I hope your pup is ok and not too uncomfortable / unhappy, but as most owners, you will know when / if the time is right, until then I agree, no point testing her for this that and the other at her age bless her ... granted she will milk it but hey, the old ones are allowed xx


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Kate's much better thanks Krista. She's happy in herself, is eating and drinking and otherwise sleeping.I know in my bones that I shan't have her for much longer as I believe that sleeping for roughly 20 hours out of 24 is her old body winding down. I am happy with my vet's diagnosis and happy with Kate. Eveyone else frankly can mind their own business and keep their comments to themselves. I can't see most of their posts as they are on ignore, but people will quote them. Needless to say, none of them knows Kate, none of them has ever met Kate, none of them is a vet, and yet they dare to presume to make a diagnosis and tell me that my vet is wrong and I should get a second opinion, and frankly,I am amazed at their arrogance.
> Kate is fine. I am fine and I am not about to take her here and there and be mucked about with getting this test and that test, at this stage in her life, because some random patronising stranger on an internet forum, tell me that I should.The presumption of some people simply amazes me.:bash:


You need to take your own advise here.:devil:




fenwoman said:


> I think that this is more or less the opinion of my own vet. He said to keep her quiet and happy. Crikey, how much mucking about, in order to satisfy my own curiosity, should be inflicted on a 16 year old dog for goodness sakes.
> Needless to say, I notice that KathyM is her usual vitriolic and bitchy self. No word of sympathy for me worrying about my old girl, just more spite and accusations.No "hope she is ok". No "did you ask the vet about this, or that"? No "did she have these symptoms". Just a mean minded and spiteful "huh, I bet she didn't even take her dog to the vet". What a thoroughly nasty bit of work she is.


Bang out off order but thats you all over, think its ok for yourself to call people.


If anybody else had posted that their dog had s stroke but wasn't going to have any tests done to make sure, you would be the first to call them and say they didn't care, pratice what you preach.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Fen im glad Kate's last days will be spent with you in comfort and with out the fear of vets and tests.l I think you know whats best for her and if you thout tests would help then thats what you would have don : victory: How sad that some feel the need to start on this thread. It should be about supporting Fen and Kate. Not about trying to get at fen and scoring points. Kate is an old lady and if this is whats best for her then so be it.


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

may I say ... though I fear some will now shout "no you may not" but I think the issues here are clear cut.

Some of us, me included have had a run in with Fen over something or another and I know I have certainly been slated by her on a number of occasions and yes, im human and first thoughts are to give back what we get but then think about it, this is about an animals not its owner and the reason we are all one this forum is for the health and well being of our animals.

Its sad when we feel injustice for no reason, as I have felt from Fen but it doesnt mean I dont wish Kate all the best and trust that Fen, being her owner, is the only one to provide that, so how about us being constructive and supportive and if there is something we really dont agree with either say it in a polite constructive way or maybe not at all.

2 wrongs dont make a right and I for one am not going to be a second wrong.

Best wishes, again, to Kate and her health
x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally agree. 

My vet suggested liver biopsies down in Liverpool for Merlin my somali when everything else we had tried hadn't succeeded. However, the one question I asked that she couldn't answer was "what if they don't find anything wrong with his liver, what do we do then?". I thought long and hard about what to do, but decided I didn't want to put him through all that when he was obviously already ill and stressed. So I decided to bring him home, love him to bits and end it when I knew the time was right.

Someone could be critical of me for that, but it was my pet and my choice and I decided that he had been through enough.

Two wrongs will never make a right and whether you have personal aggressive opinions of Fenwoman that's your choice, she is a straight talker and sometimes she does upset people (me included - I've been there too!) and they have a right to be angry about that and to express that *on their thread!*

This thread wasn't asking for advice on what was wrong with Kate or asking for suggestions of how Fenny should deal with it - it was telling us what had happened.

If kate was my dog I certainly wouldn't be putting her through more tests and stressing her more than is necessary.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I agree with Tara and Eileen. If Kate was my dog I wouldnt put her through tests at her age. I have a small dog that had a funny turn and spent the night at the vets, he had basic inhouse blood tests done but that was it and the vet agreed at his age he shouldnt be put through anything more. The same with my Cavalier who has a very enlarged heart and is on meds, Once he is uncomfortable and no longer enjoying life I will then take him for his final journey as at 14 years old he doesnt need any invasive treatment as it wont extend his life
Im glad Kate is still happy and enjoying life


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has offered sympathy and support both in public, and many by PM as they are too afraid of getting attacked by KathyM and her cohorts. 
Kate is as well as can be and seems happy. She is not suffering in any way. She is sleeping 22 out of 24 hours, but when she wakes, she is obviously happy with tail wagging and general demeanour. She greets her family of daughters, grand children and great grandchildren who are overjoyed to see her and give her much face licking. She is eating fine and being spoiled with foils of cat food which is a real treat for the dogs. She is drinking a little more than usual and I'm aware of the implications of this and when things get too difficult, my vet will be called to put her to sleep here at home. She has never enjoyed being in the car and has suffered car sickness for the whole of her 16 years so there is no way she will be put through any testing just to satisfy KathyM's curiosity or desire to be proved right.
Kate is going to have peaceful and stress free days, and comfortable and secure nights for whatever time is left to her and for a 16 year old lady who is blind and very deaf, this has to be the kindest thing, not getting strangers to do 'things' to her in order to satisfy someone's curiosity about whether or not she actually had a stroke or something else.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Hope she's doing okay fen. I must say I wouldn't want to drag a 16 year old dog to the vets over and over again just to try and squeeze an extra few months out of the old girl. Fen obviously thinks she isn't suffering and if I was in the same situation I'd let her live out her days in peace and calm.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Kate's much better thanks Krista. She's happy in herself, is eating and drinking and otherwise sleeping.I know in my bones that I shan't have her for much longer as I believe that sleeping for roughly 20 hours out of 24 is her old body winding down. I am happy with my vet's diagnosis and happy with Kate. Eveyone else frankly can mind their own business and keep their comments to themselves. I can't see most of their posts as they are on ignore, but people will quote them. Needless to say, none of them knows Kate, none of them has ever met Kate, none of them is a vet, and yet they dare to presume to make a diagnosis and tell me that my vet is wrong and I should get a second opinion, and frankly,I am amazed at their arrogance.
> Kate is fine. I am fine and I am not about to take her here and there and be mucked about with getting this test and that test, at this stage in her life, because some random patronising stranger on an internet forum, tell me that I should.The presumption of some people simply amazes me.:bash:


I'm sorry Fenwoman, but I can't help thinking you are including me in these comments...

Can I just say that I'm new to this forum and don't know anything of the history between you and other people on this forum. I was just trying to offer you a little advice that perhaps your Kate had something that might have been treatable, rather than something with a poorer prognosis. 

I didn't dare to presume anything, which is why I asked what your vet had discussed with you. I appreciate that at her age you don't want to put Kate through more than you have to, but treatment of vestibular disease is non-invasive.

I'm glad you're happy with Kate and your vet's diagnosis.... I genuinely hope you have as much time with her left as is possible and that you both enjoy the time you do have left.

ETA: I know how you feel regarding the right dog, but wrong time.... I did a placement this year in an RSPCA kennels and fell in love with a Rottie called Nelson, he was an amazing dog, but it was the wrong time for us - We heard he was top of the "bump list" and were distraught that despite working round it we just couldn't take him. Tried our best to find emergency kennels/foster for him, but nobody had space. Ringing up to hear he'd found a place at a non-destruct kennels was the best news I've ever heard....


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Needless to say, I notice that KathyM is her usual vitriolic and bitchy self. No word of sympathy for me worrying about my old girl, just more spite and accusations.No "hope she is ok". No "did you ask the vet about this, or that"? No "did she have these symptoms". Just a mean minded and spiteful "huh, I bet she didn't even take her dog to the vet". What a thoroughly nasty bit of work she is.





KathyM said:


> Good luck with her.


You're not only a stirring old madwoman, but a fecking bad liar too. Get your facts straight. I only recommended a 2nd opinion for your dog's sake, not drastic or painful surgery - as usual you twist it to what suits your mentality.


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Pam,

Only you as Kate's owner will know what is absolutely right for her. You've gone to the vet, you've got a diagnosis, and now it's time to spoil that little lass rotten for the time you have left together. I've done the same in the past, and when the time has come to say good-bye you will do the right thing as you will just know when to let go.

We've all been there and our thoughts and support go out to you and Kate.

Jules
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Basilbrush said:


> Pam,
> 
> Only you as Kate's owner will know what is absolutely right for her. You've gone to the vet, you've got a diagnosis, and now it's time to spoil that little lass rotten for the time you have left together. I've done the same in the past, and when the time has come to say good-bye you will do the right thing as you will just know when to let go.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Jules. Every morning I wake and open my eyes and see Kate sleeping beside me and see her ribs move as she breathes, brings a feeling of relief. I know that one day, I'll open my eyes and won't see her breathing, and when I stroke her, she'll be cold.
Every single night, from when she came home with me, she has slept in my bed, tucked up with her little head on the spare pillow.And that's how it will be until the day she dies.


----------

